# Tusc River saugeyes.



## rockbass (Apr 16, 2004)

Just letting people know the saugeye's were hitting last night at the river. Was told minnies were the ticket, but I had none so I used a couple small goldfish I have for catfish bait. Had several nice runs and had one saugeye hammer my bait as I was pulling it out of the water. Plan on fishing a little again tonight, so I will see what happens


----------



## Anth (Aug 16, 2004)

did you fish the bottom or with a bobber?


----------



## guppygill (May 8, 2004)

I've always wanted to try the Tusc, just don't know where. I don't need spots, just need to know what place to park, or even what part of the river to fish for saugeyes. The only place I have ever seen them fishing is near New Philly behind the Kmart...Rich


----------



## bttmline (Apr 7, 2004)

there is a new ramp in the village of tuscarawas.


----------



## rockbass (Apr 16, 2004)

believe it or not, one smallie on the 3rd cast last night. about 10 inches long and really yellow in color compared to the normal bronze coloring. couple casts later, one nice fish on but it got off before being able to land it. After that, nothing


----------



## tcba1987 (Jun 22, 2004)

wow, thats pretty cool. i really struggle catching smallies before march. what did you catch it on ??? was it in slow moving deep water or in the shallow current flow ??


----------



## rockbass (Apr 16, 2004)

yeah very surprising this early in the year. That is why the color threw me off. I don't know if this one was just weird, or if they are more yellow in color this time of year


----------



## rockbass (Apr 16, 2004)

fished for a littlew bit last night. When I got there, there was a ton of shad flipping around and you could see where something was chasing them. Had one fish on that pulled like a freight train. I am guessing a pike, Muskie, or giant saugeye. got it within a couple yards of the bank and off it came taking half my lure with it.  If I make it back on the water this evening, I will report anything if I catch any or come close.


----------



## rockbass (Apr 16, 2004)

Nothing good to say, could have started another thread to say the date and where I fished, but I added it here.....It makes more sense  
Met a good friend of mine at the river for a little while. Before I got there, he had one saugeye only 17 inches. After I got there, we saw a lot of bait fish working close to the surface. put on a treble and snagged a small shad. Used lures that were similar to the shad, but turned up nothing  I was very surprised to see that much movement from the bait fish though.


----------



## rockbass (Apr 16, 2004)

Saugeye are hitting today..........jig and grub


----------



## billybob7059 (Mar 27, 2005)

well thanks for the info rockbass. I just mite have to try to day.


----------



## rockbass (Apr 16, 2004)

No problem man............I am heading out myself as soon as I get done here at 5. MY uncle called me earlier and said hey I just caught one abotu 2 lbs. They are hitting............just called to rub it in.

Man, I was foaming at the mouth wanting to get out  so I will here in a bit.


----------

